# reagarding vehicle laws



## singh1989 (Dec 25, 2014)

i wanna ask u everybody here ,, my cousin he is living in california usa ,,he drive a willy jeep cj3b without rollcage bcoz its not necessart to put the rollcage bcoz its factory made like that ,,if he will ship this jeep with lefthand drive and without rollcage can u still drive like that on australian roads ,,thanks everybody in advance


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

Don't know that model......
But can import as a special vehicle....like a conditional registration.
Restricted times and locations.
Can be expensive to insure as well.....

What state will he want to bring it too?
See the local road rules for LHD vehicles....

Other options under the "Specialist & Enthusiast Vehicle Scheme"...SEVS.
See the link:
Specialist & Enthusiast Vehicle Scheme (SEVS)

Hope this helps....
Good luck.


----------



## MaryMar (Sep 2, 2013)

Singh yes you can depends on the year manufactured, if it is before a particular date it can be left as left hand drive. Search the state roads and traffic authority for where he wants to register it etc


----------

